
Facebook Shuts Down Facebook Lite - barredo
http://www.allfacebook.com/2010/04/facebook-lite-killed/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+allfacebook+%28Facebook+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
pie
I really liked the idea of Facebook Lite, but it always felt significantly
slower, and content was often quite stale, rendering a product that seemed
awkward to use and possibly even incomplete.

This eventually drove me back to regular Facebook. Guess it's time to stop
hoping for improvements so I can switch back.

------
ryandvm
This was the only way I found Facebook tolerable and they shut it down. _sigh_
Like Apple, Facebook somehow manages to regularly insult their users without
suffering the slightest damage for it.

Perhaps I can cobble together a facsimile for myself with Yahoo Pipes...

~~~
throw_away
Here's a little hint that I've been preaching to everyone who complains that
fb is unusable (I suspect due to all the farmwars and mafiaville junk): if you
click the "hide" button next to the post you can choose to ban the application
rather than the person. And this blocks all posts from that application from
any friend. You do it once to block out every annoying app you don't care to
see and then you only have to add a new one once every couple of weeks as they
come out. As a result, my vanilla fb feed is as readable as the lite.fb
version.

~~~
spanf
hiding an app with the fb "hide" button only hides it from your feed, it
doesnt stop that app getting your private info or sending you invitations to
add the app.

blocking applications is the best way of halting the tidal wave of these
annoying apps, Facebook Purity <http://www.fbpurity.com> adds a "block app"
button which makes it a much quicker process to block the applications. ever
wonder why facebook dont provide a "block app" button, because the application
developers still want to access all your data and be able to send you
invitations to add your app, and they and facebook dont want to give you the
option because it helps the apps spread virally, and the constant
updates/invites etc from apps are one factor that makes fb "sticky" or in
other words keeps people on the site refreshing the page, and increasing ad
impressions.

~~~
throw_away
is this still necessary if you've never opted into the app? I've never played
farmville or allowed it to see any of my data, but lots of my friends have.
does this mean that farmville can see privileged information?

------
finnomenon
this might help a little: <http://www.fbpurity.com/>

------
tehdik
So weak.

